# Might move to Spain. Need some advice.



## Snozzle12 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to visit spain for a week next month to have a look around. I'm a single guy thinking of moving to Spain. I work on oil rigs so tax is one reason to move to Spain, plus the lifestyle appeals. Although I'm single I don't want to live in some tourist trap, but my Spanish is limited so I would want to live somewhere with some expats about, not that I am against learning Spanish to a higher standard or anything.

My plan was to fly into Valencia, have a look a round there, maybe down to Alicante too. I'm not too sure actually where exactly to scout around. I was also contemplating going down to Malaga but I think I'll stick to Valencia this time. Just need some advice about where would be good to live. One thing is I can't really be more than an hour from a major airport because I need it for work. I think Valancia and Malaga are 'big enough' airport wise, Alicante is probably not serviced by enough flights for me. For this reason I'm thinking of staying close to Valancia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Snozzle12 said:


> I'm going to visit spain for a week next month to have a look around. I'm a single guy thinking of moving to Spain. I work on oil rigs so tax is one reason to move to Spain, plus the lifestyle appeals. Although I'm single I don't want to live in some tourist trap, but my Spanish is limited so I would want to live somewhere with some expats about, not that I am against learning Spanish to a higher standard or anything.
> 
> My plan was to fly into Valencia, have a look a round there, maybe down to Alicante too. I'm not too sure actually where exactly to scout around. I was also contemplating going down to Malaga but I think I'll stick to Valencia this time. Just need some advice about where would be good to live. One thing is I can't really be more than an hour from a major airport because I need it for work. I think Valancia and Malaga are 'big enough' airport wise, Alicante is probably not serviced by enough flights for me. For this reason I'm thinking of staying close to Valancia.


:welcome:

I'm halfway between Valencia & Alicante - it's a very 'International' town demographically, & yet still 'Spain' with a working fishing port

yes, we get a lot of tourists in July (not so much this year) & August (thankfully they eventually turned up!) - but the rest of the year it's just a normal town where +/- 35000 people live, work & go to school - & we seem to have had lots of rig workers & their families come to live here in the past year or two

Portada - Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

If you're contemplating living on the coast you will always run into tourists, an hours drive inland would solve this for you. I think the trick is to keep away from areas that cater for packaged holidays and have a lot of hotels.

Good hunting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> If you're contemplating living on the coast you will always run into tourists, an hours drive inland would solve this for you. I think the trick is to keep away from areas that cater for packaged holidays and have a lot of hotels.
> 
> Good hunting.


no package holidays here on my bit of coast .............. not a whole lot of hotels either


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> no package holidays here on my bit of coast .............. not a whole lot of hotels either


I know your area well and I agree with you, you could also add Benissa (Costa and Town), Moraira and Tuelada, 30 years ago both Calpe and Altea would have been on the list, but since the Germans left the Brits have ruined both.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> I know your area well and I agree with you, you could also add Benissa (Costa and Town), Moraira and Tuelada, 30 years ago both Calpe and Altea would have been on the list, but since the Germans left the Brits have ruined both.


I'd agree - Calpe & Altea are ok to visit - but I couldn't live there....


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

*Alc > vlc*

List of the busiest airports in Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Snozzle12 (Aug 13, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm halfway between Valencia & Alicante - it's a very 'International' town demographically, & yet still 'Spain' with a working fishing port
> 
> yes, we get a lot of tourists in July (not so much this year) & August (thankfully they eventually turned up!) - but the rest of the year it's just a normal town where +/- 35000 people live, work & go to school - & we seem to have had lots of rig workers & their families come to live here in the past year or two


Ok thanks. Actually Xàbia was one place a mate recommended to check out or stay in. Might book a hotel there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> no package holidays here on my bit of coast .............. not a whole lot of hotels either


Same here. Only one hotel and few tourists, mainly people from Madrid, Seville with property here.
But I've noticed fewer Spanish families and more French this year, probably renting the Spanish houses. I quite like the summer visitors as they are 99% families - the Estepona area is a quiet, traditional town, scarcely any nightlife.

Not far up the coast is Marbella, which I tend to avoid and the big tourist resorts like Torremolinos, Benalmadena, Mijas and Fuengirola. Not to my taste but millions would disagree.

From what I've seen in my little neck of the woods tourism is definitely down on previous years. Our one village 'main street' still looks as if a plague has descended, although it does come alive somewhat in the evening when the chairs come out.


----------



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

Pls be aware that Spanish IR now require residents to declare world-wide assets and income - so you could be liable for more tax than in UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Same here. Only one hotel and few tourists, mainly people from Madrid, Seville with property here.
> But I've noticed fewer Spanish families and more French this year, probably renting the Spanish houses. I quite like the summer visitors as they are 99% families - the Estepona area is a quiet, traditional town, scarcely any nightlife.
> 
> Not far up the coast is Marbella, which I tend to avoid and the big tourist resorts like Torremolinos, Benalmadena, Mijas and Fuengirola. Not to my taste but millions would disagree.
> ...


actually it's REALLY busy here atm - everyone was beginning to think that the tourists were never coming this year!

trouble is - they only businesses benefiting are the supermarkets!!

obviously bars & restaurants are getting customers, but for the number of people around they really aren't busy - you still don't need to book in most restaurants - when just a few years ago you'd see queues outside some

the vast majority who come here, come to family-owned holiday villas - spend the day on the beach or by the pool & the evenings at home - or set up tables on the beach & eat there out of cool boxes


----------

